# When visitng Marty and Carries........



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Please remember that I have spent all summer reworking most of my landscaping.
I tried to make step overs and spots to access the track.
Most folks have been here before and KNOW the ONLY rule I have is 
"DON'T WALK ACROSS ANY MOVING TRAIN".

For those who have been here before may get to comfortable and run for hours not letting others run.
Or they may tie up a line tring to get their engine to run.
Or tie up a line switching.

some things can be planned like pulling the coal train (if you can)
or operations for an hour or so.

If you don't have an engine or train to run you can run mine.
But ask first.
And yes I hold back my favoite engines and trains as any of you would so don't feel bad if I say no.

We will get a list and prices for Friday dinner and Banquet on Sat night. Carrie handles that.
Most of you KNOW the TEN Comandments so i won't go over them.

Have fun but don't make others have to keep control of your kids.
NO PETs

Max is our 15 month old dog and he is too friendly, he will get lock in the garage if he acts up or drives me crazy with barking.

any other thoughts is welcome.
I have no problem turning the RR over to you all,,, well ,,or JJ or Stan.
There will be a sign up sheet for taking turns watching JJ and Stan.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And... 

Try not to jump out of your skin when Marty blows his train horn!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Marty 
Have trained Max not to use the wooden trestle as a chew toy? 

Does he still wear his electric collar?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ...... We just don't get no respect.....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

ALSO, if you bring sale items ,please have 
white envolope with your name and price on EACH item ,so we can find you. 

I like to carry a pocket screw driver with me to clear out ballast in switch points. with all the folks walking around they seem to kick stuff on the track.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 30 Jul 2009 08:40 AM 
JJ...... We just don't get no respect.....








Yes Stan I am apauled. Simply Apauled. One little 20 car pile up and your branded for the rest of your life.

All we done for these people. Having the Ikons of MLS come run on your RR I mean we are people who have covorted with actors and played major pars in impromtu productions.

I just don't understand it.


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody tied up the line while switching? I never noticed that. ;-)


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I would rater wait for a switch engine then someone playing with the wiring on their train trying to get it to run.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I arrived, met people, set up on a siding, pulled out on the main, and....


A battery leaked and fried my receiver.











So I had to retreat to the shop and put in a new receiver.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Torby on 01 Aug 2009 07:41 AM 
I arrived, met people, set up on a siding, pulled out on the main, and....


A battery leaked and fried my receiver.










So I had to retreat to the shop and put in a new receiver. 


Other than that, MrS Lincoln, How was the play?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll take a 1 hour shift supervising Stan, but you're on your own keeping track of JJ......


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya and don't for get to line switches. Some folks like to run through them and then can not figure out why the train keeps derailing. Right Rex? Later RJD


----------

